# Talking Skull Project on the Cheap Pt. 2



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

yes please compile a list of all the components 

amk


----------



## Brianaala (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi Annamarykahn,
Here is the list:
The skull I used is a rotocast from a mold I made; the skull is Silcast resin.
The ball and socket joint I used for the neck was an old windsheild mout for a camera or GPS that I had lying around and modified it for this but there are 3-D print ones that you can get the code online for free and get them printed out.
The arduino control unit was $3.90 from ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-UNO-R3...var=441927089796&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


The VU meter chip is $0.76 from Aliexpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MCI...451.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.19944c4dahW8Cq

The servo is essentially $1.22 (10x $12.23) from Ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/10pcs-9G-S...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

I will be adding the PIR $0.93 from Ebay (when I get it). https://www.ebay.com/itm/HC-SR501-H...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

And an MP3 chip $0.99 from Ebay when I get that: https://www.ebay.com/itm/GPD2846A-T...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

The wire I used for the linkage is just stiff wire from any hardware store (the roll costs less than $1 usually); it is pretty stiff but can be easily bent with your fingers or pliers.
Lastly I just used hot glue to mount the servo to the skull and a saw to cut the skull open.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Just thought I'd pass along a little info on those dirt cheap servos, you get what pay for definitely applies here. They don't hold up.


----------

